# Our biggest clearance event..ever!!!!!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

we are having a massive clearance sale on our open day this coming bank holiday monday, bring your wallet or credit cards for the bargain of the year.

WHEELS
BODYKITS
INTERIOR TRIM
SEATS
ROLL CAGES
STRUT BRACES
HEAD LIGHTS
BOOST CONTROLLERS
ECU'S
SUSPENSION
STEERING RACKS
ENGINES
GEARBOXES
MORE....MORE..........MORE

See you all next monday. Open 11-4.00 free refreshments, loads of give ways stuff like, t-shirts, hoodies, caps etc.

TheGTRShop
Unit 1b
Wingate Grange Industrial Estate
Wingate
Co Durham
TS28 5AH.


----------



## BRAVEHEART_STI (Jun 10, 2010)

might take a pop down mate  will be by train though unfortunateley lol could bring the lad with me for an outing day maybe

fraser gave up on the 32 he had so i know own it but right now its not on the road  my first 32gtr , will hope it to be some car in the coming years hopefully


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

BRAVEHEART_STI said:


> might take a pop down mate  will be by train though unfortunateley lol could bring the lad with me for an outing day maybe
> 
> fraser gave up on the 32 he had so i know own it but right now its not on the road  my first 32gtr , will hope it to be some car in the coming years hopefully


We will collect you from the train station mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

the trophies have arrived. Real nice quality...as you would expect from us. Best modified and best detailed awards.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## BRAVEHEART_STI (Jun 10, 2010)

that isnt a stroker crank is it dave lol in the pic , looking for one of these to repair petes beeR*

TOO SHINY TO BE STANDARD BUT KNOWING YOU IT WILL BE LOL


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you have any r33gtr hardpipe kits?


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

dave are those coilovers for a 33?
if so how much you want for them?


----------



## bava 2 (Mar 29, 2009)

do you still have a nismo front titanium strut bar dave ?
would it be up for sale on the day prehaps in the clearance sale ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bava 2 said:


> do you still have a nismo front titanium strut bar dave ?
> would it be up for sale on the day prehaps in the clearance sale ?


Hi

yes we still have the Titanium NISMO strut brace. It will fit R33/34 models. In the clearance sale??????? NO!!! LOL!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

AlexH said:


> dave are those coilovers for a 33?
> if so how much you want for them?


Hiya Alex

yea they are for 33, brand new DC coilovers £549!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Initial P! said:


> Do you have any r33gtr hardpipe kits?


we have some new arriving next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

davew said:


> Hiya Alex
> 
> yea they are for 33, brand new DC coilovers £549!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i shal run this past mr biggers and get back to you dave, thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

AlexH said:


> i shal run this past mr biggers and get back to you dave, thanks


Nee both mate, price inc shipping:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

davew said:


> we have some new arriving next week.:thumbsup:


Any idea on the price? Mostly concerned with replacing the piece after the twin turbo pipe.


----------



## OO__OO (Jul 29, 2007)

davew said:


> we have some new arriving next week.:thumbsup:


I'm after 2 r33 hard pipes, the one from the "Twin Turbo" pipe & the one to the plenum. Also after a FMIC, good quality, not too big (100mm deep at the most) & of course CHEAP!!!

Cheers, Phil


----------

